# Trader Joes -vs- Rainbow Light Prenatals?



## ilovebabies (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry... another prental vitamin question.
Someone told me that Trader Joe's prenatal vitamins have the exact ingredients as Rainbow Light, in exact order, but they are much cheaper at 12.99 for a 60 day supply.

Anyone try these? If I can get something that's exactly like Rainbow Light for that price, that would be awesome. But I need to feel confident that I'm getting a good product. Anyone know?


----------



## ltbaggywrinkle (Mar 26, 2008)

I never tried the Rainbow Light, but I did use Trader Joe's both before I was pregnant (I started taking pre-natals as soon as I went off the pill) and for the first 8 weeks of my pregnancy. My only complaint about them is that they smell awful and would make me gag once I was pregnant. I switched to some Rx ones that my OB gave me (mostly because they are coated and don't smell, and alos have a stool softener and DHAs)


----------



## baby_baby_mommy (Sep 19, 2007)

I started with the TJs ones in my first pgncy but switched to the Rainbow Light (one a days) and like them far better.


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baby_baby_mommy* 
I started with the TJs ones in my first pgncy but switched to the Rainbow Light (one a days) and like them far better.

What did you like better about them? I'm taking rainbow light, but was considering changing to TJ's.


----------



## OrchideZ (Mar 2, 2008)

I read a while back on a very long and probably buried thread on here that RL is the maker/vendor for TJ's prenatals. This was posted by someone who worked for RL if I remember correctly.
TJ's gets their "house" labelled brands from good and known labels and pays them to be able to package it as their own so makes sense they would use a top brand like RL.
I am sure you would be fine with their brand.
I am currently using TJ's house brand of Omega 3 Fatty Acids- which is odorless and molecularly distilled to remove metals. It feels the same to me as when I was taking the far more expensive Jarro (Mega DHA) formula so I suspect it too is made by a really well-known and respected company.


----------



## baby_baby_mommy (Sep 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *notyetamommy* 
What did you like better about them? I'm taking rainbow light, but was considering changing to TJ's.

Easier on my stomach and I also feel just more fortified (less tired, etc.).

Regarding RL making TJs prenatals, I have no idea on this count. I do know that TJs changes vendors on products sometimes so maybe I took the TJs prenatals before RL was the vendor. I've also found different vendors for the same products at different TJs (different on west coast than east coast, for example).

Good luck!


----------



## mzminty (Jun 11, 2003)

I just bought TJ's the other day. They're big, but I like that they're only one a day, vs some of the other really expensive ones that required two or more per day dosing. Also, I just wasn't going to shell out big bucks when I'm still so nauseated and vomiting. I figure if I feel well enough to take a pill, I might as well take a cheaper one in case I throw it up! Got one down last night and I was fine. As far as the smell goes, they smell like vitamins, but I've definitely smelled worse!


----------



## loveandgarbage (Feb 5, 2008)

i take tj's prenatals, mostly because they're cheap! i honestly prefer the more expensive brand (new chapter organics) i took with ds' pregnancy, and swear they kept me from getting sick all that winter. but there's really no way to prove this.


----------



## OrchideZ (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loveandgarbage* 
i take tj's prenatals, mostly because they're cheap! i honestly prefer the more expensive brand (new chapter organics) i took with ds' pregnancy, and swear they kept me from getting sick all that winter. but there's really no way to prove this.

I take NC Organics myself- have never gotten sick once.
I did find them at nearly half the instore price online though at essence of organics dot com and they ship super fast!


----------

